# ESP light issue w/ brake pressure sensor G214



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has a permanent fix for this issue? ESP light came on, won't reset on its own (has been seeing esp light come on and disappear for a few months, generally it clears on its own after a few driving cycles). Then, VCDS (DTCs below) revealed implausible signal at G214. can't clear the code with VCDS, it just keeps coming back immediately. A bit more research, indicated possible issues with the harness. So, rather than replacing the sensor, i removed the air-box and wiggled the harness and the connectors, and ta-da ESP light fixed! I watched both sensors and pressure values on VCDS measuring blocks and everything appears to work just fine. UK-TT forums indicates this as a wide-spread harness problem, but i couldn't find any further information. I was wondering if there is a repair harness or if anyone has a permanent fix to suggest? I just don't want to add frequent air-box removal and harness wiggling as a task to my weekly routine.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK60-A.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 H
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0101 
Coding: 0022544
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 41825D3F1BFDC916D49-5120

2 Faults Found:
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00813 - Sensor 2 for Brake Pressure (G214) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Any suggestions? After about a month, ESP light came back on again. VCDS shows per below
1 Fault Found
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Although i can replace both sensors, i've read on Uk TT forums that it is a harness problem, not sensor... I can't seem to get further detail though.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

For future reference, in-case anybody searches this same fault. Found discussion below. Ordered both sensors. will update on the outcome.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=567393&sid=3aff9b8fb46264f0a255f7ed44287f48&start=30


----------

